# Internet Options Greyed Out-No idea why??



## bappida69

Hi,

I am using IE Ver 6.0 My internet options are totally greyed out. Like Home Page,Security Level, Advanced options etc. I have already run Spybot, Adaware,CWShredder and Hijack this. But no luck yet. I have also unticked the Spybot option of Immunize also. At that point of time, only the home page value changes. But after some time, it becomes greyed out again. But the secrity zones are not changing at all.

Any help would be more than welcome!!

Thanks


----------



## vtel57

Sounds to me like you're logged on to the system with an account that does NOT have Admin rights. Or your Admin has disallowed those options from your user account.


----------



## bappida69

Thanks for the response. This is my own laptop and I have given myself all administrator privileges. This is likely some spyware issue..


----------



## vtel57

Hmm... I would suggest a "Hijack This" log. It would be most helpful to assist us in diagnosing your troubles.


----------



## sekirt

Look at Spybot-->Tools-->IE Tweaks. *Uncheck* the tweaks.
Or you can search TSG for the problem, registry entries have been posted in similar past problems.

sekirt


----------



## Deke40

Read this article then use this online virus scan.

Also pay special attention to see if the following key has been added:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\
Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Usually the specific key for disabling the Tools / Internet Options menu is:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Restrictions \ NoBrowserOptions


----------



## Deke40

Bob Cerelli said:


> Usually the specific key for disabling the Tools / Internet Options menu is:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Restrictions \ NoBrowserOptions


Good call Bob. I left the NoBrowserOptions value off of my post as it was in the first link and I missed it.


----------



## mohanlal2000

Hi,

Thanks a bunch for your reposnes. Tried out couple of recommendations. They cleared out the restrictions on Home page , but not on security page. But even all the restrictions came back after I started IE yet again!! So I am back to square one. Bob, you mentioned the key:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Restrictions \ NoBrowserOptions

What should the value be for this. I have Type REG_DWORD and Value 0.

Attached please find HijackThis log file. Any help is more than welcome.

Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 1:05:19 PM, on 7/28/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\NPDTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY_1\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\QCWLICON.EXE
C:\progra~1\c4ebreg\c4ebreg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\Integrity Client\iclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\trcboot.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\isamsmt.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Personal Communications\PCS_AGNT.EXE
c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AT&TNE~1\NetCfgSv.EXE
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ldlcserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AT&T Network Client\NetClient.exe
C:\notes\NLNOTES.EXE
C:\notes\ntaskldr.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\thomasp\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://intranet-nj
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://intranet-nj
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Prudential Financial IE6 (Rev.C)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = http://autoproxy:82/pruieconfig.ins
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://w3.ibm.com/
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISAM SMT Service] "C:\Program Files\C4ebreg\isamsmt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPDTray] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\NPDTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMGAG] RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\pwrmonit.dll,StartPwrMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMLREF] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\BMMLREF.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMMONWND] rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatInfEx.dll,BMMAutonomicMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCWLICON] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\QCWLICON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C4EBReg] "C:\progra~1\c4ebreg\c4ebreg.exe" /q
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISSI EZUpdate Service] "c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stgclean] c:\sdwork\w32main2.exe /cleanup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Register OCX] regsvr32.exe /s msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [NetSP - restore database] "C:\Program Files\AT&T Network Client\NetSP.exe" -show
O4 - Global Startup: Integrity Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\Integrity Client\iclient.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://intranet-nj
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.americanskandia.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.arbee.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.bcop.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://download.cnet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.conxion.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.etrade.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.macromedia.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.msnbc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.nokia.com
O16 - DPF: IBM EA2000 - https://w3-1.ibm.com/tools/us/expenses/EA2000.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (WficaCtl Object) - http://financeuat.prudential.com/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/16f9f3eb131185225e03/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O16 - DPF: {9519B2A2-6592-4E41-8290-D0298459270C} (LNWebAssist Class) - http://w3.ibm.com/bluepages/scripts/lnwebassist.cab
O16 - DPF: {9b935470-ad4a-11d5-b63e-00c04faedb18} (Oracle JInitiator 1.1.8.16) - http://njros1ud172.prudential.com:8003/jinitiator/oajinit.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37874.5304513889
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/BM2/BM2.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX22/download/kdx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{46C0836F-3FED-42C9-B86A-99C4E850703D}: Domain = ibm.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{46C0836F-3FED-42C9-B86A-99C4E850703D}: NameServer = 9.0.2.1,9.0.3.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = ibm.com


----------



## Bob Cerelli

You might as well simply delete any key you find in that section and reboot.


----------



## optihost

this sounds to me that you need to goto control panel/users and change the rights to administrator. hope this helps

Roy
www.optihost.co.uk


----------



## mohanlal2000

Bob, deleted the key from HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Restrictions \ NoBrowserOptions. Rebooted the machine also.

But no luck


----------



## Bob Cerelli

From a previous post, if you are not an admin, you cannot simply go to the Control Panel / Users and make yourself an admin.

Another registry section you should look at is:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Control Panel


----------



## mohanlal2000

Hi,

I was always an Administrator on this laptop. 

There are a bunch of values in HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Control Panel. Should I delete all of them and try out??

Could anyone please take a look at the hijackThis log file.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli

I don't have anything there in mine at all. There are certainly a lot that can be there.

Accessibility = Accessibility settings 
Advanced = Advanced settings 
AdvancedTab = Advanced tab 
Autoconfig = Autoconfig settings 
Cache = Cache settings 
CalendarContact = Contact settings 
Check_If_Default = Check if IE default browser setting 
Connection Settings = Change Connection Type 
Certificates = Certificates settings 
CertifPers = Personal Certificates settings 
CertifSite = Certificates Publishers settings 
Colors = Colors settings 
Connection Wizard = Ability to run the Connection Wizard 
ConnectionsTab = Connections tab 
Connwiz Admin Lock = Connection Wizard administrative lockout 
ContentTab = Content tab 
Fonts = Fonts settings 
FormSuggest = Forms suggest setting 
FormSuggest Passwords = Passwords suggest setting 
GeneralTab = General tab 
History = History settings 
HomePage = Home Page settings 
Languages = Languages settings 
Links = Links settings 
Messaging = MS Messaging settings 
Profiles = Profiles settings 
ProgramsTab = Programs tab 
Proxy = Proxy settings 
Ratings = Ratings settings 
ResetWebSettings = Reset web settings 
SecAddSites = Security Add sites settings 
SecChangeSettings = Security changes 
SecurityTab = Security tab 
Settings = Settings boxes 


But just to be certain, can you list them before deleting them.


----------



## mohanlal2000

This is my REGEDIT for:
Key Name: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel
Class Name: <NO CLASS>

Last Write Time: 7/28/2004 - 5:04 PM
Value 0
Name: Accessibility
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 1
Name: CertifPers
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 2
Name: CertifSite
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 3
Name: FormSuggest
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 4
Name: FormSuggest Passwords
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 5
Name: Connwiz Admin Lock
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 6
Name: Settings
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 7
Name: ResetWebSettings
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 8
Name: Connection Wizard
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 9
Name: Advanced
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 10
Name: HomePage
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 11
Name: Cache
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 12
Name: History
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 13
Name: Colors
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 14
Name: links
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 15
Name: Fonts
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 16
Name: Languages
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 17
Name: Connection Settings
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 18
Name: Proxy
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 19
Name: Autoconfig
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 20
 Name: Ratings
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 21
Name: Certificates
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 22
Name: Profiles
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 23
Name: Messaging
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 24
Name: CalendarContact
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 25
Name: Check_If_Default
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 26
Name: GeneralTab
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 27
Name: SecurityTab
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 28
Name: PrivacyTab
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 29
Name: ContentTab
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 30
Name: ConnectionsTab
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 31
Name: ProgramsTab
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 32
Name: AdvancedTab
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0


----------



## Bob Cerelli

I would just delete everything in that section. 

At the very least reset those that have a value of 1 to 0.

Then reboot and see how things work. There normally isn't anything in that section at all.


----------



## mohanlal2000

Hi,

I deleted the values from Key Name: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel and rebooted. I seem to see changes in the home page tab-it is not greyed out anymore. But the Security tab is still greyed out. 

Not sure if this relevant, but I also noticed something else now. In the IE tool bar, under the Tools button, I just have 3 options now.(Mail and News, Synchronize and Internet Options). I could swear that there were more options before this problem started(like Update Internet Explorer etc.) I am on Version 6.0.2800.

Any help is more than welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## mohanlal2000

After running SPYBOT, I keep getting this error message. It does not seem to get rid of this:

DSO Exploit: Data source object exploit (Registry change, nothing done)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1417818515-224621903-1653462319-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\0\1004=W=3

Thanks..


----------



## Bob Cerelli

I have yet to find one spyware program to get rid of everything. You also my try Adaware and Spysweeper as well.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Also, after getting the latest updates, just like with some viruses, try running the scan in safe mode.


----------



## dugq

Hi, 
The DSO exploit is a bug in Spybot. As long as Windows us up to date it is nothing to worry about, and should not cause this problem (i think).


----------



## mohanlal2000

Thanks fir the response. Was able to download some critical updates as well. But the Security Settings in IE options are still greyed out. Are there any Registry settings for this??


----------



## Bob Cerelli

See:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/ie_tips.htm

For many of the restrictions that can be put on IE.


----------

